# Is Reliance Thunder Plans the BEST - No FUP



## Charley (Apr 16, 2015)

Thunder 599 with basic speed 1 mpbs, with no FUP and Annual Rental is Rs. 6110. This is value for money. 

Do they need a Reliance land line and modem?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 16, 2015)

Charley said:


> Thunder 599 with basic speed 1 mpbs, with no FUP and Annual Rental is Rs. 6110. This is value for money.
> 
> Do they need a Reliance land line and modem?



Where is this plan available?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 18, 2015)

their Max. Contention Ratio for Home users is 1:10 and afaik their service and ass is pathetic at least in lucknow


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

They are known for a pathetic ASS. Otherwise it is ok.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jun 1, 2015)

Reliance is very good broadband service, if you are willing to neglect few hiccups which you will experience. I have a 2mbps connection and I get anywhere between 250-280kbps download and upload speed. 

issues I have faced are. 
-ve 
Customer service is not that great.
Due to some or the other reason the cable gets cut twice or thrice in a month. 
Line goes down sometimes in a month, but will be back up withing 6-15hrs. depending on the situation. 
bad onfield technicians
Every 24 hours their login expires and need to login again on their homepage. Which is a pain in the a**

+ve 
If someone else is also using Reliance Broadband, then you both can get blazing fast speeds upto 5MBPS download and upload (i.e.  40MBPS).
Internet service is really good.


Overall great service go for it.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah that's one of the vfm plans here in Delhi. Service is bad, but it is bearable. DCs are almost non-existent so that's a plus.

Try demo if they are offering one. Should give you a fair idea


----------

